# Personality disorder quiz



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

This quiz is not to be used as a diagnostic tool, but it is fun nevertheless. Please post what you got. 
http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personalit ... er_test.mv

Here's what i got:

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Moderate 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I think this is more about myself than I wanted to know...


----------



## dust (May 12, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

low for antisocial, weird. alot of scary highs/very highs :hide


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Hannah said:


> low for antisocial, weird.


I was curious about this too. I clicked the "more info" for antisocial disorder and here's what it said:



> A common misconception is that antisocial personality disorder refers to people who have poor social skills. The opposite is often the case. Instead, antisocial personality disorder is characterized by a lack of conscience. People with this disorder are prone to criminal behavior, believing that their victims are weak and deserving of being taken advantage of. Antisocials tend to lie and steal. Often, they are careless with money and take action without thinking about consequences. They are often agressive and are much more concerned with their own needs than the needs of others.


----------



## LonerByChoice (Oct 25, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

nice confidence boast..


----------



## Ewold (Oct 30, 2005)

Disorder | Rating 
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

O...k... I'm pretty sure half of those should be low...


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate



I had to look up what borderline was. Turns out it is for people who are borderline psychotic. I did not know I was that messed up.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate_

_I remember taking this awhile ago...at least my paranoia went down a bit. heh_


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

:agree


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

So many questions deserve a qualified answer rather than a yes or no, but:

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Yet I don't fit any of the symptoms it lists for schizotypal other than the anxiety/shyness, and I'm quite the opposite of the rest of the symptoms (don't look at all unusual, couldn't be more anti-paranormalist, don't believe in magic, and am not paranoid). So much for tests.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Yeah, I know I'm schizoid.


----------



## NÃ¶liena (Oct 1, 2005)

aaugh...

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Rating Information
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Moderate 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

Paranoid: High click for info 
Schizoid: Moderate click for info 
Schizotypal: High click for info 
Antisocial: Moderate click for info 
Borderline: Moderate click for info 
Histrionic: High click for info 
Narcissistic: High click for info 
Avoidant: Very High click for info 
Dependent: High click for info 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High click for info 

But I don't really think this is THAT accurate of a way to measure this....I may be very nuerotic but I don't think I am schizophrenic


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I note that 15 people so far have been at least high in schizotypal, two moderate, and only one low. Odd, considering the symptoms it lists are mostly rather different from SA itself.


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I actually don't think I am Schizotypal. But Avoidant and Dependent are very much me :? I have taken this in the past, and my results are much improved!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Narcissistic? gee, thanks :hide


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


yay what i win?oh.....wait...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paranoid: *High*
Schizoid: *Moderate*
Schizotypal: *Moderate*
Antisocial: *Moderate*
Borderline: *Moderate*
Histrionic: *High*
Narcissistic: *High*
Avoidant: *Very High *
Dependent: *High* 
Obsessive-Compulsive: *High*

Great, I'm a basketcase! :lol Actually, I think some of these may be a bit high.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

My Results:
Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: High	
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Very High	
Narcissistic: Very High	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I agree with most of it but I think the 'histrionic' part is stupid. I didn't know what it meant and I looked at the symptoms. I don't see how they got that from my answers.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I got curious and started reading the symptoms and they're so contradictory. I think a test like this needs to be taken with a pinch of salt

And I'm not just saying this because I got such piss poor results :lol


----------



## Jennie* (Jul 2, 2005)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

opcorn


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> I got curious and started reading the symptoms and they're so contradictory. I think a test like this needs to be taken with a pinch of salt
> 
> And I'm not just saying this because I got such piss poor results :lol


I agree completely. The questions in this test aren't specific enough to get the correct results. For example "Have others accused you of being arrogant?" My answer was "Yes" because people assume I'm full of myself just because I don't talk much. When the real reason is I'm afraid of rejection. But by saying "Yes" it's going to mark up the narcissistic ranking.

Please don't take this test seriously in anyway. >_< If you want a real diagnosis go to an expensive psychiatrist and have them go through every possible mental illness one at a time.


----------



## Mazza (Oct 22, 2005)

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

crazy: ...


----------



## Flu102 (Jul 11, 2005)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

.


----------



## BeautifullyDemented (Oct 17, 2005)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

I got ONE low?! One?! I'm NOT narcissistic! 
Hm. Interesting, though. I didn't realize I was that messed up.


----------



## Sesshomaru (Sep 28, 2005)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## ravenna (Oct 12, 2005)

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

It almost sounds about right for me. But I am definately NOT anywhere near narcissistic, Histrionic, or dependent.


----------



## Whiteout (Oct 31, 2005)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## kenny84 (Jul 11, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Its funny how I am High in the catagories in the qualities I don't like in others (histronic and Narcissistic) and I am totally the very highs.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

hi


----------



## schitzophreniic (Dec 24, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

:um


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

heh i think it is pretty accurate


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2005)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Jessie Phillips (Oct 20, 2005)

Disorder Rating Information
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Hmm. I did this test a while ago, I'm clearly not as paranoid as I used to be.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

_hmmm...okay, i am sick._


----------



## maineiac (Nov 20, 2005)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Nyameke (Mar 28, 2004)

...


----------



## caslon (Aug 25, 2005)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

Yiiiiikkkeeesss


----------



## SpringViolet (Oct 23, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## murderedpsyche (Sep 11, 2005)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

:hide


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Avoidant - no arguments there.
Schizoid - ok, I can see how I got that.
But histrionic? Uh?


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Moderate 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

hmm.... I disagree with the first three, after reading the definitions... the rest, yeah, they do make sense...


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Very High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Low 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## distant memory (Dec 10, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

:con


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

*Disorder | Rating*

Paranoid: *Low*
Schizoid: *High*
Schizotypal: *Moderate*
Antisocial: *Low*
Borderline: *Moderate*
Histrionic: *Low*
Narcissistic: *Low*
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: *Moderate*
Obsessive-Compulsive: *Low*

Oh My. :thanks :mum

Well I'm wondering how useful having this information actually is.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Seems to exaggerate a little. For example, almost anybody would say yes to "Do you engage in any obsessive or compulsive behavior?," because most of us do, but very few people are actually Obsessive-Compulsive.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Disorder | Rating Information

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Note: This test is fun to take but it's retarded. The question's and answers are unrealistically black and white.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

that's not very encouraging


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

I'm a horrible person :afr


----------



## jajdude (Mar 17, 2005)

High in Schizoid, moderate in avoidant, low in the others.


----------



## StoogesFan86 (Nov 29, 2005)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## deadlockedstoic (Dec 5, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## LibertadIlusoria (Dec 11, 2005)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

I took this a while ago. I think some of mine when down.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## peregrine (May 31, 2005)

---


----------



## *shy-girl* (Jan 4, 2006)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## el omen (Dec 16, 2005)

Paranoid: Moderate

Schizoid: Moderate

Schizotypal: High

Antisocial: Moderate

Borderline: Low

Histrionic: High

Narcissistic: Moderate

Avoidant: High

Dependent: High

Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


Yah for me. The simple yes or no answers lead to misleading results. The reason you answer yes may be different than the conclusion they take from the answer.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 12, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

These tests are BS for the most part.


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## sns88 (Jan 15, 2006)

Disorder Rating Information
Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
Awesome!


----------



## japanfour (Jan 22, 2006)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## xiphopagus (Oct 23, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Redferne (Feb 15, 2005)

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Hmm... how very comforting. I already knew I was avoidant, but the others are a surprise. :stu

P.S. "Antisocial: Low" makes me laugh, considering how many times I've been called that.


----------



## zero (Oct 10, 2005)

My results:

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

Lots of high scores. Hmmm


----------



## Lmmental (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's me

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Avoidant: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Dependent: Mild
Antisocial: Mild
Everything else: Low


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: very high 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## silentvoid (Jan 12, 2006)

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

It seems I have a little of almost everything.


----------



## Nym (Nov 22, 2005)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Hmmm. It's worse than I thought...

Edit:


Redferne said:


> P.S. "Antisocial: Low" makes me laugh, considering how many times I've been called that.


I think in this context, it's referring to someone who's actually aggressively anti-society, rather than someone who simply avoids socialising. At least, that's the meaning they tend to use in Psychiatric reports, and such.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's what my test results actually were. My earlier post was just me saying what I think about myself. 

Schizoid High
Avoidant Moderate
Narcissistic Moderate
Dependent Moderate
Schizotypal Moderate
Everything else Low

I actually think that's pretty accurate, although I don't think I'm THAT Schizoid. I'm just a big introvert, my job is very social, and people wear me out... I don't think of myself as schizotypal, either, but maybe I am; people do say I'm weird.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Rating Information
Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Ahhh just what I needed today a huge dose of the truth....but really i do not think I fit all these catagories but the avoidant and paranoid thing might be right on the money


----------



## yohanl (Feb 18, 2006)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
*Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High*
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

exactly what i thought, hmm.


----------



## yohanl (Feb 18, 2006)

What really gets to me is im not sure if personality disorders are actual mental illnesses. same with SA.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

yohanl said:


> What really gets to me is im not sure if personality disorders are actual mental illnesses. same with SA.


Depends on how you define "mental illness." If you mean something that is primarily physiological/genetic in nature, like for instance schizophrenia or bipolar disorder, then no, SAS and PDs are not "mental illnesses" in that sense. Although there are certainly some genetic/physiological issues at play, SAS and most PDs are primarily related to social learning and experience. They are better considered "mental disorders" rather than "mental illnesses."


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personalit ... er_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------

